# R5 PRO 4650G B450 MB support?



## L'Eliminateur (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello,
i want to build a "basic" ITX computer based on the R5 PRO 4650G but i'm having trouble finding compatible mini-itx motherboard in my market.
The only one i've been able to find is the "Asus rog strix b450-i gaming", bu the cpu support list https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_CPU/ does NOT list any of the Pro 4xxx series, so i'm not very keen on buying everything to have trouble.

I've seen that the "ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I gaming" does support it, but that's an insanely overpriced gamer motherboard of which i don't care about at all.

so, which mini-itx basic motherboard do i have for this CPU?, i've checked Asus and they only have the one mentioned before so it's ruled out


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 22, 2020)

ASRock A520M-ITX/ac
					

Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 3000, 4000 G-Series and 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors<span style=color:red;>*</span>; Supports DDR4 4733+ (OC); 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16; Graphics Output: DisplayPort, HDMI; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC887/897 Audio Codec); 4 x SATA3, 1 x Ultra M.2 (PCIe Gen3...




					www.asrock.com
				





			https://www.gigabyte.com/Ajax/SupportFunction/Getcpulist?Type=Product&Value=7436
		


More importantly why are you limiting yourself to a single CPU rather than picking out a chipset with features that you need and layout and then picking your CPU based on that instead of the other way around?


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Check Bios support for the AMD Agesa Am4v2PI series.
It has to be the V2.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Oct 22, 2020)

because in bananaland we have to make do with what we can find in stock sadly, you find what's in stock and see if it serves you, (i don't really care about layout, features or anything, any motherboard has enough of what i need(1 sata, 2 dimm, 1 cpu, that's it)) i want just that cpu supported at the lowest cost(that means integrated graphics)

And that APU is the best option without needing a dGPU or having to go rebrandtel for lower performance or higher cost.

that asrock unfortunately is not available in my country, all the A520 i can find are regular ATX


i have found a couple of X570 and X370 ITX motherboards but they have ridiculous pricing


----------



## mnkmnk (Jan 25, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Check Bios support for the AMD Agesa Am4v2PI series.
> It has to be the V2.


Thanks, looks like they just made it. I've bought B450M Asus mobo, and it starts with black screen and rotating fan and HDDs. Will try to find a donor CPU just for BIOS update.


----------

